# Windows extended settings in Windows 10



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find "windows extended settings" in Windows 10? My printer manual says to go there and click the Maintenance tab to change my Epson printer's default layout. I cannot find windows extended settings anywhere in Windows 10. Help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What model is your Epson printer?

Quote from https://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/cx11nf/cx11nfug/dmnh_2.htm


> Making Extended Settings
> 
> You can make various settings in the Extended Settings dialog box, for example Page Protect.
> 
> Open the Print dialog box and select Printer Settings from the drop-down list, then select Extended Settings.


Also, see here: https://files.support.epson.com/doc...extended_settings_windows_universal_fy14.html


----------



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Koala, thanks for your reply. My printer is an Epson WF3620 and I am using Windows 10. The image you sent is, I believe, what I am looking for but I cannot figure out how to access it in Windows 10. Could you walk me through the steps to get to the windows extended settings in Windows 10? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Quote from https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd3/cpd39368/index.html


> You can select additional settings that apply to all the print jobs you send to your product.
> 
> 1. Access the Windows Desktop and right-click the product icon in the Windows taskbar.
> 
> ...


----------



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am sorry, I must be dense but are you sure this is on Windows 10? I just can't seem to find how to do this. Help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the printer is connected, you should have a printer icon in your Taskbar by the clock, it may be hidden. If not, Go to Start/*Devices and Printers*/ Right click your printer, choose* Printer Settings*, go to the *Maintenance* tab, click the *Extended *settings.


----------



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks, Koala, I think I've found the problem. When I right click on my printer in Devices and Printers. The closest thing I have there is printer properties and there is no Maintenance tab at all anywhere. That's my problem, I cannot find a Maintenance tab in any of my printer's settings. I do really appreciate your help. If you think of anything else, please let me know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the Printer and choose *Printer Settings *or Preferences*/ Maintenance*. 
Look at page *#103* of your manual: https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd3/cpd39368.pdf


----------

